# صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح



## MarMar2004 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

تخيـل نفسـك تصحى مـــن النـوم ... تدور في البيـت ... تدور أهلك ... مش موجودين 
تتصـل على تليفون أهلـك مايردوش ... 
تتصـل على اصحابك مايردووش... 
تتصـل على جيرانكـم مايردوووش ... 
تطلع من البيـت تـدور في الشـارع ... تلقـى الشارع فاضـي ... 
مافيه الا سيارات وكلهـا فااااااااضيـه ... 
تروح بيت أهلك تلقـى الباب مفتـــــــوح ...تدخل متلائيش حد .المكااان كله. فااااااااضي 
تطلع الشارع ... تلقـى ابواب البيـوت كلهـا مفتـوحـه ... بس فااااضيـه 
تروح البقـاله ... تروح السـوق ... تروح الكورنيـش .. .. تروح كل محلات 
تلقاها فاااااضيه ... 
. 
. 
<<< يعني صح هـو شي خيالي ... بس تخيييل لووووو انه صح 
هاتعمل ايه؟؟ ... ازاى تتصــــــــرف ؟؟ هل تستطيع ان تعيش وحيدا؟

وتعالى نزووودالموضووع دهشة واثاارة 
وجدت خطااب موجه من مجهووول بيقووول 
ممكن نرجع لك شخص واحد..........تختاار مين..........؟ 
ممكن نعيد شئ تملكه من الماضى .........تختااار ايه.....؟ 
ممكن تختفى مع كل اللى اختفووووا 
تختااار ايه...........؟ 

انتظر ردودكم

منقول


----------



## mero_engel (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

مرسي يا مرمر علي موضوعك
بس صعب اوي الاختيار في الوقت دا لانه اختيار بين حاجات كلها بتعزيها


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

*موضوع غريب انا عن نفسى هطلب الانبا ونس حبيى وشفيعى يجى لى بس يارييييييييييييييييييييت

يجى هو انا اطول ​*


----------



## red_pansy (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

*طبعا انى اختار شخص يبقى معايا*
*صعب لان فى كتير احبهم يبقوا معايا*
*لكن الاسهل انى اروح واختفى معاهم :smil12:*
*ربنا يباركك :yaka:*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

هختار شخص واحد هو اكيد هيملا الدنيا عليا ​


----------



## totty (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

_يا بنتى دا احساس فظيع 
لما تمشى فى الشارع وتكونى لوحدك
بس الاختيارات دى صعبه
مينفعش يبقوا اتنين
هههههههههههه
هروح معاهم بقه وخلاص_​


----------



## كتكووتة (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

افتكر هختفى معاهم عشان اعرف هم راحوا فين واتطمن عليهم 
ولو هختار شخص يبقى بابا او ماما 
ميرسى على الموضوع  يامرمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## أرزنا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

*سلام المسيح*



MarMar2004 قال:


> تخيـل نفسـك تصحى مـــن النـوم ... تدور في البيـت ... تدور أهلك ... مش موجودين
> تتصـل على تليفون أهلـك مايردوش ...
> تتصـل على اصحابك مايردووش...
> تتصـل على جيرانكـم مايردوووش ...
> ...


 
*يا ريت ياريت إبقى اسبوع وحدي متل ما تخيلتي *
*ياريت التلفون ما بدق ياريت الناس ما بتجي المكتب يا ريت الأولاد ما بعيطوا ياريت الشغل بيوقف أسبوع ياريت ببقى وحدي أسبوع بتكون أجمل لحظة عندي*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



MarMar2004 قال:


> تخيـل نفسـك تصحى مـــن النـوم ... تدور في البيـت ... تدور أهلك ... مش موجودين
> تتصـل على تليفون أهلـك مايردوش ...
> تتصـل على اصحابك مايردووش...
> تتصـل على جيرانكـم مايردوووش ...
> ...




سلام ونعمه 

الاختيارات شبه متتحده عندى يا مرمر  

الشخص  اللى هتمنى وجوده    هو الشخص  المجهول اللى كتب الجواب  .. لانه الوحيد  اللى يقدر يشرحلى ايه العباره بالظبط .. ولانه  هيلاقى نفسه  اتورط  وهيضطر  يعيش   وحيد فى الدنيا زيي.. ساعنها اساله  ايه  الوسيله اللى ترجع الناس تانى  .. ولم يقولى لانه اكيد  عارف   .. هتكون هى دى الحاجه التانيه اللى هطلبها من الماضى  .. وارجع  بقيه الناس   وخلاص  


... وفى النهايه  الطلب الاخير   بعد  مارجعت الناس   هو انى       ..... اختفى تانى  :a63:


----------



## mrmr120 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

اختيار صعب جدا جدا 
لما اقوم فجاة كدة ومش القى حد والقى جواب بيقولى 
معرفش اية صعب 
بس لو دة امر ضرورى هختار الشخص الى بحبة ونفسى اكمل معاة 
بقيت حياتى ويملا الفراغ الى بعيش فية 
وميرسى للموضوع الخيالى الجميل دة​


----------



## sunny man (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

اكيد اختيار صعب جدا


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

بجد ردودكم كانت رائعة جدا وربنا يعوض تعبك ويحافظ عليكم ومرسي علي مشركتكم معايا في الموضوع ده
وانا عن نفسي هختار الشخص اللي هيقدر يخلي مشعرش بالفراخ الشيد ده ويكون بيحبني وهيكمل بقية حياته معايا


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



MarMar2004 قال:


> تخيـل نفسـك تصحى مـــن النـوم ... تدور في البيـت ... تدور أهلك ... مش موجودين
> تتصـل على تليفون أهلـك مايردوش ...
> تتصـل على اصحابك مايردووش...
> تتصـل على جيرانكـم مايردوووش ...
> ...



وليه افلام الرعب دى يا مرمر ههههههه.
انا بصراحه عجبنى رد دراكولا اوووى ........وبالتأكيد اللى بحبهم كتير بس طبعا هطلب بنتى علشا ن انا مستحملش انها تبعد عن حضنى لحظه واحده وبالنسبه للشىء مفتكرش هيبقى فى حاجه مهمه عايزه ارجعها ولو ممكن اختفى وابقى معاهم يكون افضل .......ميرسى يا مرموره على الموضوع والله يسامحك هخاف انام بليل لحسن يحصل كده واصحى بكره ملاقيش حد غيرى :new6:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 فبراير 2008)

*تخيـل نفسـك تصحى مـــن النـوم ... تدور في البيـت ... تدور أهلك ... مش موجودين
تتصـل على تليفون أهلـك مايردوش ...
تتصـل على اصحابك مايردووش...
تتصـل على جيرانكـم مايردوووش ...
تطلع من البيـت تـدور في الشـارع ... تلقـى الشارع فاضـي ...
مافيه الا سيارات وكلهـا فااااااااضيـه ...
تروح بيت أهلك تلقـى الباب مفتـــــــوح ...تدخل متلائيش حد .المكااان كله. فااااااااضي
تطلع الشارع ... تلقـى ابواب البيـوت كلهـا مفتـوحـه ... بس فااااضيـه
تروح البقـاله ... تروح السـوق ... تروح الكورنيـش .. .. تروح كل محلات
تلقاها فاااااضيه ...
.
.
<<< يعني صح هـو شي خيالي ... بس تخيييل لووووو انه صح
هاتعمل ايه؟؟ ... ازاى تتصــــــــرف ؟؟ هل تستطيع ان تعيش وحيدا؟

وتعالى نزووودالموضووع دهشة واثاارة
وجدت خطااب موجه من مجهووول بيقووول
ممكن نرجع لك شخص واحد..........تختاار مين..........؟
ممكن نعيد شئ تملكه من الماضى .........تختااار ايه.....؟
ممكن تختفى مع كل اللى اختفووووا
تختااار ايه...........؟

انتظر ردودكم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

*ايه كل ده يامرموره 
ده انا كنت اموت لو لاقيت حاجه زى دى 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع يابااشا ​*


----------



## جيلان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

*طب دى بلدى بس الى فاضية
ولا العالم كله
عموما ممكن اختار من ممتلكاتى الكمبيوتر طبعا ده لو كان العالم فيه ناس
بس انى اختار حد دى صعبة
بصى انا اروح معاهم وخلاص
عشن اعرف راحو فين
بس اييييييه ده
موضوع غريب زى صحبته ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## caro/كارو (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

لو هختار حد يرجع تبقى ماما لانى بحبها جدا و هى كمان بتحبنى م الاخر دلوعتها انما اختار حاجة ده صعب لانى بحب كل حاجاتى اللى ربنا اعطهانى من فيض ايديه ، على العموم الموضوع كله فيلم هندى هههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



kokoman قال:


> *ايه كل ده يامرموره
> ده انا كنت اموت لو لاقيت حاجه زى دى
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع يابااشا ​*



هههههههههههههههههههه

لا طبعا بعد الشر يا كوكو 

نورت الموضوع يا كوكو بس خالى بالك بقى 

ههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



جيلان قال:


> *طب دى بلدى بس الى فاضية
> ولا العالم كله
> عموما ممكن اختار من ممتلكاتى الكمبيوتر طبعا ده لو كان العالم فيه ناس
> بس انى اختار حد دى صعبة
> ...



أهلا أهلا بجيـلان...olling:olling:

يا ساتـــــــــر عليكى يابت أنتى

يعنى هتختارى الكمبيوتر حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

بس تصدقى انا متفقة معاكى فى انك تروحى معاهم أحسنلك 

وأحسنلى أنا كمان :yahoo::yahoo:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا جيلان​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



caro/كارو قال:


> لو هختار حد يرجع تبقى ماما لانى بحبها جدا و هى كمان بتحبنى م الاخر دلوعتها انما اختار حاجة ده صعب لانى بحب كل حاجاتى اللى ربنا اعطهانى من فيض ايديه ، على العموم الموضوع كله فيلم هندى هههههههههه



ربنا يخليكى ليها يا كارو ويخليهالك...

ايوة طبعا ماده فيلم هندى فيلم رعب 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Meriamty (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



لالالالالا يا مرمورة مينفعش اعيش لوحدى من غير اهلى 

انا كمان هروح معاهم احسن 


​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

ميرسى لمرورك يامريومة ونورتى الموضوع وربنا مايحرمك من أهلك يارب​


----------



## wawa_smsm (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

أكيد طبعا هختار أختفى مع كل اللى إختفوااااااااا ...
لأنى مقدرش أختار شخص واحد أو شىء واحد ...

وشكرا على الموضوع الغريب ده يا مرمر .. بس تانى مرة إبقى إدى تمهييييييييييييييييد للموضوع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا واوا اوعدك المرة اللى جايه هديك تمهيد 

نورت الموضوع يا باشا​


----------



## maream samir (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

*انا عمرى ما فكرت انى اكون فى الموقف دة
بس انا هختار ان ان الشخص اللى يكون عايا بابا وماما واخواتى .....و.....و....
....و.....
انا بقو انى اروحلهم احن لانى كدة هارجع الناس كلها لانى مقدرش اعيش لوحدى
:new5:*​*ميرسى ليكى يا قمر على موضوعك الجميل والغريب 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
:new5:​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

الموضوع جميل ومثير للدهشة 
وانا عن نفسي هختار اني اروح معاهم لاني في ناس مش هقدر استغني عنهم
ومرسي علي لموضوع المخيف ده


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

ما تبقيش عفريته المنتدى 
لو ما عملتيش العمايل المهببه دى 
ده انتى كلمة عفريته شويه عليكى و على دماغك 
اللى بتجيب الحاجات دى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس عارفه انا هاختار يرجعلى مين 




































انتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى 
علشان اطلع القديم و الجديد على جتتك
 يا مجننه نص المنتدى و النص التانى بيشاور عقله 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



maream samir قال:


> *انا عمرى ما فكرت انى اكون فى الموقف دة
> بس انا هختار ان ان الشخص اللى يكون عايا بابا وماما واخواتى .....و.....و....
> ....و.....
> انا بقو انى اروحلهم احن لانى كدة هارجع الناس كلها لانى مقدرش اعيش لوحدى
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



MarMar2004 قال:


> الموضوع جميل ومثير للدهشة
> وانا عن نفسي هختار اني اروح معاهم لاني في ناس مش هقدر استغني عنهم
> ومرسي علي لموضوع المخيف ده



ميرسى يا مرمورة لمرورك على الموضوع المخيف ده

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ما تبقيش عفريته المنتدى
> لو ما عملتيش العمايل المهببه دى
> ده انتى كلمة عفريته شويه عليكى و على دماغك
> اللى بتجيب الحاجات دى
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا يوحنا على انك هتخترنى أنا طبعا 

بس أبقى ساعتها خاف على نفسك يا بابا :nunu0000:

اللهم ما بلغت..ld:

نورت الموضوع يا عريس :nunu0000:​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

هههههههه 
*موضوع حلو اوى يا مرمورة*
*بس انا لو صحيت مليقيتش حد يعنى*
*هفضل مستغربة شوية الموقف*
*وبعد كدة هنام تانى*
*يمكن لما اقوم الاقيهم رجعوا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



ماريان ابراهيم قال:


> هههههههه
> *موضوع حلو اوى يا مرمورة*
> *بس انا لو صحيت مليقيتش حد يعنى*
> *هفضل مستغربة شوية الموقف*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ياه يا ماريان وهتقدرى تنامى تانى ؟؟؟؟ :w00t:

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## kajo (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

من الاشخاص اختار حبيبى

من الممتلكات اختار شقه

محشش يفهم غلط

بس عشان نبدا الحياه من جديد ادم وحوا بقى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

يا واااااااااااد يا كاجو...

حلو أدم وحوا دى بس الله يخليك أوعى تاكل التفاحة تانى 

كفاية اللى احنا فيه بسببها...

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا باشا ​


----------



## kajo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

لا منا هبقى اشيل كل الشجر الى فى البيت
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## emy (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

_لا صعبه اوى يا مرمر _
_لا اتمنى اروحلوهم لانى مقدرش اختار شخص واحد بعينه او حاجه واحده _
_مرسى يا سكر على الموضوع_​


----------



## mero_engel (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

*انا برضه هختار اني اروحلهم افضل*
*لاني كلهم غاليين عاليا*
*ومش هقدر افضل حد علي حد*
*ميرسي يا مرمر موضوع سكر زيك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



kajo قال:


> لا منا هبقى اشيل كل الشجر الى فى البيت
> ههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

حلوة منك يا كاجو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



emy قال:


> _لا صعبه اوى يا مرمر _
> _لا اتمنى اروحلوهم لانى مقدرش اختار شخص واحد بعينه او حاجه واحده _
> _مرسى يا سكر على الموضوع_​



ميرسى لمروررك يا ايمى ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا برضه هختار اني اروحلهم افضل*
> *لاني كلهم غاليين عاليا*
> *ومش هقدر افضل حد علي حد*
> *ميرسي يا مرمر موضوع سكر زيك*​



ربنا يخليهملك كلهم يا ميرو

نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## مينا 188 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

*لو صحيت ولقيت الدنيا فاضية 
يبقى انا مش فى الدنيا 
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

موضوع جميل قوى يا مرمر
بس لو انا حد ادى لى صلاحيه انى اختار حاجه فى الماضى
ها اطلب منه يرجع لى امى لو يقدر
بس محدش يقدر يجبها لى
ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الهايل ده​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

*ايه يابت يامرمر 
 الموضيع المجنونة دى 
عارفة فكرت وقلت ياه تبقى الحياة حلوة لو لوحدك بس رجعت وقلت 
هتبقى ملل فاروح معاهم احسن 
وشكرا ياباشا على الموضوع ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

اكيد هختااار انى اختفى مع اللى اختفوا علشان صعب اختار حد يرجع والباقى لا ..ميررررسى يا مرموره على الموضوع وربنا معاكى   .


----------



## sony_33 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

لوحدث ذلك لانتحرت بعد ذلك لانى اكرة الحياة بدون صديق او طعام ههههههههههههه
 وشكرا على موضوعك الخيالى​


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

عادى حا اكمل نوم بس حا اشد الغطا
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
واشوف اخرة الحلم دة اية يا حد يدلق علية
مية عشان اصحى ولا مصحاش النوم سلطان
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا مرمر ميرو
على الموضوع قصدى الحلم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



مينا 188 قال:


> *لو صحيت ولقيت الدنيا فاضية
> يبقى انا مش فى الدنيا
> ههههههههههههههههه*​



*ااااااااايه بس يا مينا الفلسفة الجامدة دى !!

طيب ابقى قولى هتبقى فين يعنى :new6:

هههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> موضوع جميل قوى يا مرمر
> بس لو انا حد ادى لى صلاحيه انى اختار حاجه فى الماضى
> ها اطلب منه يرجع لى امى لو يقدر
> بس محدش يقدر يجبها لى
> ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الهايل ده​



*ربنا يعزيك يا حبيبتى 

وشكرا لمرورك الجميل ده :love45:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايه يابت يامرمر
> الموضيع المجنونة دى
> عارفة فكرت وقلت ياه تبقى الحياة حلوة لو لوحدك بس رجعت وقلت
> هتبقى ملل فاروح معاهم احسن
> وشكرا ياباشا على الموضوع ​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا انجى مقبولة منك :act23:

طيب متنسيش تاخدنى معاكى يا انجى :ura1:

نورت الموضوع يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



Dona Nabil قال:


> اكيد هختااار انى اختفى مع اللى اختفوا علشان صعب اختار حد يرجع والباقى لا ..ميررررسى يا مرموره على الموضوع وربنا معاكى   .



شكرا يا دندونة بس مين ده اللى يقدر يختفى 

ومعااااااااه دونا !! 

نورتى الموضوع  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



sony_33 قال:


> لوحدث ذلك لانتحرت بعد ذلك لانى اكرة الحياة بدون صديق او طعام ههههههههههههه
> وشكرا على موضوعك الخيالى​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

صديق وطعام 

لا متقلقش ماهو الطعام مش هيختفى :smile02

نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



وليم تل قال:


> عادى حا اكمل نوم بس حا اشد الغطا
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> واشوف اخرة الحلم دة اية يا حد يدلق علية
> مية عشان اصحى ولا مصحاش النوم سلطان
> ...



*تناااااااااااااااام !!

وهيجيلك نوم كمان :w00t:

ههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الحلم قصدى الموضوع ههههههههههه*​


----------



## artamisss (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*

:36_1_4::crying::t37::190vu:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صحيت من النوم ملقيتش حاجه.......كله بح*



artamisss قال:


> :36_1_4::crying::t37::190vu:



ههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## kokielpop (5 أغسطس 2008)

*لو مفيش ناس لا توجد حياة 

اعيش ليه احسن ​*


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2008)

*اكيد لو لاقيت كل دة *
*هرجع انام تانى *

*رخم صح؟؟*
*مش عارف بصراحة هعمل اية *
*ى حاجة عايزة تفكير بجد*
*ووووشكرا للموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *لو مفيش ناس لا توجد حياة
> 
> اعيش ليه احسن ​*



شكراا يا كوكى لرأيك...

بس ليه التشاؤم ده !!​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *اكيد لو لاقيت كل دة *
> *هرجع انام تانى *
> 
> *رخم صح؟؟*
> ...



ههههههههه رخم ليه يعنى 

انا عن نفسى اول واحدة هعمل كده :smil16: 

طيب فكررررر يا جوجو براحتك 

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه ده يا مرمر كل ده يحصل يالهوى لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انا مقدرش اعيش ابدا من غير حد كمان صعب اختار حد واحد ارجعه انا فى ناس كتيييير بحبها وبحب كل الناس تكون حواليا لا انا اموت احسن:t9:


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_اختفىىىىىىىىىىى
ميرسى كتييير على الموضوع الروعه



_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> ايه ده يا مرمر كل ده يحصل يالهوى لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انا مقدرش اعيش ابدا من غير حد كمان صعب اختار حد واحد ارجعه انا فى ناس كتيييير بحبها وبحب كل الناس تكون حواليا لا انا اموت احسن:t9:



هههههههههههههه

يابنتى ده مجرد موضوع...

تصدقى يالهوى بتاعتك دى حسستنى أنك فعلا لوحدك 30: ههههه

لا ياقمر بعد الشر عنك 

ومتقلقيش مش هنختفى ونسيبك لوحدك :smil16:​


----------



## Kiril (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن نرجع لك شخص واحد..........تختاار مين..........؟
حبيبتي

ممكن نعيد شئ تملكه من الماضى .........تختااار ايه.....؟
كمبيوتر

ممكن تختفى مع كل اللى اختفووووا؟
لأ


----------



## scorpionking (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن نرجع لك شخص واحد..........تختاار مين..........؟

الانسانة اللى بحبها

ممكن نعيد شئ تملكه من الماضى .........تختااار ايه.....؟
الكمبيوتر

ممكن تختفى مع كل اللى اختفووووا؟
لو مفيش انسانة بحبها


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _اختفىىىىىىىىىىى
> ميرسى كتييير على الموضوع الروعه
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا ليك ياتونى ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Aksios (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ابقى وحدى فى الدنيا دى كلها كده 
لا طبعااا
لو قالوا لى الاختيارات دى 


> ممكن نرجع لك شخص واحد..........تختاار مين..........؟
> ممكن نعيد شئ تملكه من الماضى .........تختااار ايه.....؟
> ممكن تختفى مع كل اللى اختفووووا
> تختااار ايه...........؟


اختيارى انهم يخفونى مع كل اللى اختفوووواااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> ممكن نرجع لك شخص واحد..........تختاار مين..........؟
> حبيبتي
> 
> ممكن نعيد شئ تملكه من الماضى .........تختااار ايه.....؟
> ...



شكرا لمرورك يا كيرو ونورت الموضوع يافندم​


----------



## amjad-ri (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا  مش  حختار  حاكة

حعد لمة اصحى من النوم

ههههههههه​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه

اروح معاهم

طبعاااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اقعد وحدى زى القرد القطع​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> ممكن نرجع لك شخص واحد..........تختاار مين..........؟
> 
> الانسانة اللى بحبها
> 
> ...



*شكراااااااا يافندم لمرورك *​


----------



## scorpionking (15 أكتوبر 2008)

العفو يا مرمورة وياريت تعتبورنى زميل ليكم فى المنتدى الجميل دة وطبعا بناسة الطيبين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> ابقى وحدى فى الدنيا دى كلها كده
> لا طبعااا
> لو قالوا لى الاختيارات دى
> 
> اختيارى انهم يخفونى مع كل اللى اختفوووواااا



*شكراااااااااا لمرورك يا مينا *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> يابنتى ده مجرد موضوع...
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايون كده اوعى تختفوا طبعا وتسبونى عشان انا بحب الرغى اوى وهموت من غير كلام ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *انا  مش  حختار  حاكة
> 
> حعد لمة اصحى من النوم
> 
> ههههههههه​*


*
ههههههه ماشى يا أمجد 

نورت الموضوع يافندم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اروح معاهم
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههه 

كله بيختاااااااار كده

شكرا ليكى ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> العفو يا مرمورة وياريت تعتبورنى زميل ليكم فى المنتدى الجميل دة وطبعا بناسة الطيبين



*أكييييييييد طبعا يا scorpionking ده أنت أخ لينا كماااااان 30:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ارشم الصليب واقول يارب يسوع المسيح هلاقي ماما بتصحيني من النوم...
الموضوع جامد
 ررررررررررررائع
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايون كده اوعى تختفوا طبعا وتسبونى عشان انا بحب الرغى اوى وهموت من غير كلام ههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*طبعااااااااا دى حاجة انا متأكده منها 

ده انتى تموتى لو سكتى يابت :11azy: 

ههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> ارشم الصليب واقول يارب يسوع المسيح هلاقي ماما بتصحيني من النوم...
> الموضوع جامد
> ررررررررررررائع
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ...



*سيدى ياسيدى على القداسة 30: احرجتينى ارد ازاى انا دلوقتى :11azy:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه ده يا مرمر
كله بح كده ممكن اعيش لوحدى بس ازااااااااااااااااااااااى هتبقا صعبه اوى
اختار الى يرجعلى الكمبيوتر عشان يسلينى بدل الوحده دى والاشخاص صعب اختار بجد​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> ايه ده يا مرمر
> كله بح كده ممكن اعيش لوحدى بس ازااااااااااااااااااااااى هتبقا صعبه اوى
> اختار الى يرجعلى الكمبيوتر عشان يسلينى بدل الوحده دى والاشخاص صعب اختار بجد​



هههههههه
هشششششى يابت 
أقولك هتعيشى لوحدك نقوليلى الكمبيوتر :11azy:
وده هتعملى ايه بيه يا هانم وانتى وحدك 
طب أختارينى أنا :smil16: ههههه
نورتى ياكوكى​


----------

